# Wireless card not detected



## tim86 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Notebook HP Pavillion DV6 3113sa with Windows 7 64-bit
My Broadcom Bluetooth and Wireless Card is not being detected. On device manager> Network adapters I cannot see my the wireless adapter. Realtek PCIe GBE Family controller is there. Also I can access with an ethernt cable and my phone and other computer can detect my wireless network. The wireless light is also continually orange and will not change. 
So neither bluetooth or wireless is working. I have down loaded the 2 Broadcom drivers from the HP website but neither fix the problem. However the bluetooth driver says something like 'Driver failed to install because no bluetooth device found'.

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## hondafrank (Feb 25, 2010)

There should be a button to turn on your wireless card (may be a function key). This likely controls your bluetooth device as well. Make sure that's turned on.


----------



## tim86 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes the wireless button is f12 and it has an orange light but when wireless is working the light is blue. It will stay orange when I press it.


----------



## hondafrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Make sure there's no physical switch that's turned off as well. I read that some of the HP DV6 laptops have a button that just looks like a light. Aside from that if the hardware is not showing up in device manager it's likely it's not seated correctly or broken.


----------

